# 08' Big Bear Snork How To?



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

I did see the FAQ but nothing for this specific application.

Long and short is my friend is usually the first in and through the deep water (nickname is "It ain't too deep) and this weekend we were creek ridding and it had rained hard the night before and the creek was running good. Well, heading back up stream he floated and the current moved him into the deep section and the handle bars dipped (we drained it and the oil and it started right back up).

So, he is now listening me and wants to snorkle the Bear so I am looking for a how too (he does not want to re-jet for what its worth).

(No, my brute is not snorked because I do go swimming with it lol)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bear's are pretty easy to snork. Rejetting is almost gonna have to happen though. We used 1.5" on my sisters 07 bear and she needed a small jet adjustment. 

Just get a rubber coupler and hook it to the stock intake on the box, then route the pipe (flex or hard) around and up to the front & go through the fender wherever you like, side or center... Should be plenty of room in there.

Provided this is a manual shift bear. If it's an auto, gonna be a little more difficult than that. Also all vent lines will need to be ran up, as usual.


----------



## BBadBoy (May 22, 2011)

i had to rejet mine too. i can get some pictures in the next day or two if you want


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar (Feb 8, 2011)

When i snorkeled mine instead of rejetting i just used a pvc ball valve to just adjust the air flow until it was pretty much stock air flow. Works perfectly fine. No rejet necessary. Hope that helps.


----------



## 67txcoupe (Aug 30, 2011)

Instead of the ball valve or rejetting, you can use a piece of plastic cut the exact size of the OD of the PVC. Then just slide it between the rubber coupling and the PVC. Drill a hole in the center of the plastic piece and keep going bigger and bigger until it runs right. Basically, you're making an "orfice" that restrics airflow. Worked great for my 09 Bear!


----------

